# instalacion gentoo [parametros USE] [cerrado, solucionado]

## xexio

Bueno, este fin de semana me pondré a instalar gentoo en mi PC principal y la duda que me surge es con los parámetros USE,

es decir, he estado observando la guía http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=2&chap=2

y esta otra http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml#doc_chap2 y mi pregunta es:

cómo se yo que USE poner en el make.conf?, es decir, se que por ejemplo las USE "X, dbus, DVD" por poner unos ejemplos, si que se que hay que ponerlas, pero claro me gustaría que alguien me echara una mano. Estoy bastante perdido en este aspecto de la instalación de gentoo.Last edited by xexio on Wed Sep 15, 2010 11:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## papu

instala el sistema base y luego vas viendo que uses te interesa poner segun utilices kde o gnome y las opciones que quieras usar en tus paquetes, lo importante es tener puesto tus flags correctas para tu procesador, los demás uses se pueden ir poniendo y quitando , mirate el man gcc en el apartado de tu aquitectura( cpu) 

flags del procesador: si usas gcc por encima de 4.2 ( que seguro será asi) usar la opcion CFLAGS="-march=native" que te detecta tu cpu automaticamente  

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe" opción estándar para gcc 4.2 en adelante y recomendable.

CHOST=""

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS=""

```

esto es mi config.conf miralo como ejemplo no te lies demasiado  con mi configuración que es particular ya lo irás aprendiendo con el tiempo.

flags seguros eso también puede servirte de ayuda.

la opción MAKEOPTS="" has de poner una unidad más de los cores de tu cpu ( si tiene un core 2, dos cores 3 , cuatro cores 5....) yo tengo -j5 porque mi cpu es un quad( cuatro cores).

saludos, adéu.

----------

## xexio

si si, si todas esas cosas las tengo claras, donde mas me lio es con las USE

----------

## papu

 *xexio wrote:*   

> si si, si todas esas cosas las tengo claras, donde mas me lio es con las USE

 

pues lee el manual las uses puede configurarse de muchas formas tu instala el sistema base y luego metes las use que quieras sino te van bien las cambias, tienes que informar SIEMPRE de tu ordenador los demás no somos adivinos.

 ten primero claro que escritorio meter KDE o GNOME .

saludos, adéu.

----------

## gringo

 *xexio wrote:*   

> si si, si todas esas cosas las tengo claras, donde mas me lio es con las USE

 

es tan sencillo como que empieces por elegir un perfil, si vas a usar el ordenador en cuestión para un uso "doméstico", empieza con el perfil desktop que te habilitará un montón de cosas ya por defecto. Luego siempre estarás a tiempo de ir tuneando a tu gusto.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6

lee a partir de donde pone "Eligiendo el perfil adecuado". El perfil desktop hace poco se ha dividido en dos : un perfil para gnome y un perfil para usuarios que prefieren kde. Al ejecutar eselect profile list verás que tendrás ambos para elegir.

saluetes

----------

## gsardou

Es probable que al principio te genere más confusión, pero también puedes instalar "ufed", el editor de USE flags de Gentoo:

```
 Pulsar alien # emerge -s ufed

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : ufed ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  app-portage/ufed

      Latest version available: 0.40.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 76 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   Gentoo Linux USE flags editor

      License:       GPL-2

```

Luego de compilarlo y ejecutarlo, ufed te mostrará mediate una interfaz sencilla (en ncurses), todas las USE disponibles, destacando cual es su función, si son de caracter general, o si afectan a algún paquete en particular.

Solo tienes que activar/desactivar lo que consideres apropiado, y al salir; la aplicación modifica automaticamente tu make.conf

Espero que te sirva el dato  :Wink: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Es verdad, ufed te ayudara mientras agarras experiencia. Como dice gringo, debes elegir un perfil con mucho cuidado y después yo te recomendaría que pongas lo menos posible en make.conf y en su lugar aprendas a usar bien package.use (la explicación de este archivo viene en el handbook claro).

Package.use te dará tranquilidad porque lo que muevas ahí no es realmente delicado como podría ser make.conf y puedes poner las USE que solo usaras para un programa especifico y dejaras make.conf sencillo y limpio.

----------

## papu

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *xexio wrote:*   si si, si todas esas cosas las tengo claras, donde mas me lio es con las USE 
> 
> es tan sencillo como que empieces por elegir un perfil, si vas a usar el ordenador en cuestión para un uso "doméstico", empieza con el perfil desktop que te habilitará un montón de cosas ya por defecto. Luego siempre estarás a tiempo de ir tuneando a tu gusto.
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6
> ...

 

perdón por la contestación , sin ánimo de liar xexio esto es una pregunta personal, yo las veces instalé gentoo ( 3 o 4) no presté atención a lo de elegir un perfil simplemente lo instalé siguiendo el manual y listos , sé que hay perfiles pero no lo uso, es decir uso el normal supongo , jejeje.  Al menos en el handbook que yo use, el último hará un par de años, no prestaban atención a eso en una instalación típica vamos.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## xexio

vale, probare el programa que me habeis recomendado

por ahora estoy haciendo pruebas, lo estoy instalando en otro pc y asi voy "trasteando"

y como perfil elegi desktop KDE

----------

## Coghan

Para añadir yo suelo usar mucho el comando equery que pertenece al paquete app-portage/gentoolkit 

```
equery uses <paquete>
```

Al lanzar la instalación de cualquier paquete con emerge uso la opción -v (verbose) que muestra las uses que instala en cada paquete, las activadas y las desactivadas, si una use no la conozco lanzo en otra consola el equery de antes y veo para que son, si me interesa alguna las añado al package.use con el comando flagedit o si la quiero globalmente al make.conf con ufed. Vuelvo a lanzar el emerge para que cargue las nuevas use y veo las dependencia que salen si las hay, y lanzo la instalación.

----------

## gsardou

Coghan, el comando que comentas es interesante.

Habitualmente, hago algo similar tipeando:

```
 USE="la_USE_que_me_despierta_curiosidad" emerge -pv <paquete> 
```

Es decir, que para saber que paquetes adicionales se activarán por ejemplo si compilo algo con la USE "gtk", tipéo algo como:

```
 USE="gtk" emerge -pv <paquete> 
```

luego:

```
 USE="-gtk" emerge -pv <paquete> 
```

Y si el resultado me satisface, lo agrego en package.use

Tu metodo es menos engorroso y necesita menos tipéo. Tomaré nota!  :Wink: 

----------

